# Galaxy S4 i9505 not charging



## see23 (May 20, 2014)

My S4 i9505 wont charge and going to drive me nut! It keeps alerting a low battery power but not charging up. I suspect charger is the culprit becuz I’ve swapped to the spare mpj battery for troubleshooting but nothing deferent. Any suggestion be greatly appreciated, thanks.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try another charger and if it does not work have the port checked for damage or loose connection.


----------

